# Ideas for non-slip flooring



## jeg11 (May 19, 2012)

I recently purchased this cage: http://www.petsmart.com/product/zoom/index.jsp?productId=2753350 for my English Lop. I love the size but the plastic is very slippery. I have the floor covered in CareFresh bedding but he still slips when he hops. I'm really worried about his back/feet. My problem is that he is not fully litter box trained. He goes most of the time but sometimes will pee outside of the box. Due to this, I don't want to put carpet in the bottom because I would have to replace it almost weekly. I have newspaper at the bottom now with bedding on top but he is still slipping. Any ideas? Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## LakeCondo (May 19, 2012)

Maybe a bath mat would work, if it had a short enough nap he couldn't chew on. If you had 2, you could hose off & let one dry while the other was in use. Or try any rubber-backed rug of the right size,


----------



## caustin4 (May 19, 2012)

I have an English lop who constantly slips on plastic flooring as well! I love hearing about other peoples English lops! 

I use carpet in her cage, but if you can't do that I suggest yoga mats. You can get them pretty cheap and they hose off easily, or you can throw them in the washer as dryer real quick to get them clean.


----------



## MyBunnyTotoro (May 19, 2012)

I use this Cat Litter Mat from Petco: http://www.petco.com/product/115982/Petco-Paw-Print-Litter-Mat.aspx?CoreCat=LookAhead. It is fairly thin, but absorbent and has a waterproof bottom to prevent urine from leaking through. It is machine washable, and sticks to the floor very well. My bunny LOVES it and it really does prevent slipping. The mat cost me about $12; I think maybe getting 2 or 3 that you could rotate between when he pees on it may be good. Either that or tape puppy pads to the bottom (if he won't chew them).


----------



## NewBunnyMomma (May 24, 2012)

I second MyBunnyTotoro. I saw that post and went out and bought one. I love it! it is perfect. : )


----------



## LakeCondo (May 27, 2012)

I see Petco.com is 20% Memorial Day sale.


----------

